# CPU Fan Control Options (Automatic Mode)



## essartee4

Odd question i guess.

So i set up my CPU fan control to automatic in my BIOS (Showing screen shot from my Motherboard utility for reference)

Its currently set at Level 3 speed with target 50C

Im a bit confused what this means. I did lower the level speed which in turn lowered the speed/noise. What does the "Target" part mean?

Will the fan speed auto raise when under load? How should this be set?

I left the target default, and lowered the speed to lower noise.

Recommended settings?


----------



## OvenMaster

I have these same settings on my own ASRock board.

The Target CPU Temp is the CPU temp at which your CPU fan will run at full speed. Even if the CPU goes higher, it can't spin any faster.

The Target Fan Speed is the lowest RPM that your fan will run when your CPU Temp is a few degrees below your Target Temp.

For instance, mine is set at 
Target CPU Temp = 45°c
Target Fan Speed = 5

Whenever my CPU stays below 40°c, my CPU fan will spin at approximately 5/10 of its max RPM. When under sustained 100% load, the CPU temp rises to 45°c - the Target - and the CPU fan speeds up gradually to 10/10, or full speed.

Using your photo as an example:
Your CPU fan will run at 3/10 of maximum speed as long as your CPU temp is a few degrees below 50°c. By the time your CPU reaches the Target of 50°c, your CPU fan will be running at full speed.


----------

